# Knives



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking for knives to use in the kitchen for cutting and prepping. I have a medium quality knife set currently and as well as a handful of other knives but was looking into maybe getting a little better block of knives that hold an edge better.
Looked at shun,wustof,global just can't decide on which brand to go with. Any Input appreciated thank you


----------



## okie362 (Feb 3, 2017)

Honestly it depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2017)

I have some $200 knives & some cheap one's.

I really like the knives that Sam's sells in their restaurant dept.

Granted they don't hold an edge like the $200 one's do, but if you have a good knife sharpener & keep them sharp, they work very well.

Al


----------



## okie362 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dexter is good for the price.  Used in a lot of restaurants and butcher shops.  I'm personally contemplating having a custon kitchen knife made but that''s $500 I'm not sure I can get by the boss LOL


----------



## scubohuntr (Feb 3, 2017)

I bought a Forschner "sliming knife" years ago from Seattle Marine. Funny looking knife, roundish point, wide blade, bright yellow plastic handle. I butchered a deer with it and called up Seattle Marine for more. It was discontinued, they had three left and I bought 'em all. My processing set is weirdly mixed; I have the sliming knives, three Schrade Sharp Fingers, an old Lindy fillet knife (also discontinued, sadly), a Russell Green River skinner, and an off-brand santoku. Someday I'd like to get a 12" salmon slicer to add to the set. The only absolutely essential part of the outfit is the Lansky sharpening rig. Cheap sharp knives are much better than dull Globals.


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a mix of knives,I just picked up a Mercer bread knife and wished I had bought a set.

Checkout WebstaurantStore For Mercer knives you can get a set for under a hundred 

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 3, 2017)

Any knife that is sharp is a good knife. IMHO learning how to properly sharpen your own knifes easily and quickly will make more of a difference than they type of knife you own. A Lansky type system is good, but you can do better with a good set of water stones by hand once you learn how. I've worn out the stones in several sets of Lanskys. and have been satisfied with the results they gave me. Then I broke down and bought some good Japanese water stones, and now I can literally shave with nearly all my knifes. That is, except for the serrated ones! LOL!

As for the knife brand, I like Cutco. I am not sold on their proprietary double-D serrated stuff, but their service quality and warranty is top notch. And most of all because of the "Forever" warranty. Funny though... They are made in the USA, and sold by College kids in a Ponzi-scheme type business model where they will come to your house to demo them. They supposedly will come back out any time to sharpen them for you for free.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

I had some mid line henkels that were ok, I have looked at most of the good lines out there, But again with knives you need a good sharpener, Never let them get dull. That Is my next purchase then the knives.


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> I had some mid line henkels that were ok, I have looked at most of the good lines out there, But again with knives you need a good sharpener, Never let them get dull. That Is my next purchase then the knives.


Work sharp sold by cabelas and other stores.I hand sharpened my knive almost my whole life.Arthritis took that away this sharpener keeps my knives razor edges

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 3, 2017)

I make knives, mostly skinners and such, but for the kitchen, I use Dexter or Rada, both hold an edge well, they meet NSF requirements, and they are inexpensive enough to replace if you tear one up.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 3, 2017)

As you can already tell, your question is like asking what your favorite beer is. [emoji]128539[/emoji]

I used Dexter in the firehouse and thought they were great but needed frequent sharpening. I currently own a mix of Wusthof  and Shun knives. I don't like the current crop of Henckels. My go to for 90% of what I do is a Kikuichi Guyoto(chef's knife) that I splurged for a couple of years ago.

Bottom line, the knives you want are the ones that feel good in your hand and can hold a good, sharp edge without chipping. You can find them up and down the price scale.

Oh, and an offset bread knife is awesome.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Henkels that are 30 years old:  still kept in their original sleeves to protect them.  What to buy?  Exactly what Idaho said....


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> As you can already tell, your question is like asking what your favorite beer is. [emoji]128539[/emoji]
> 
> I used Dexter in the firehouse and thought they were great but needed frequent sharpening. I currently own a mix of Wusthof and Shun knives. I don't like the current crop of Henckels. My go to for 90% of what I do is a Kikuichi Guyoto(chef's knife) that I splurged for a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Yep 100%..... If they don't fit your hand it doesn't matter what brand or price it is..... Chef Knife is also my go to as well. 

Sums it up to a T


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 3, 2017)

10-4 thanks for the input guys I've been trying to find knives on eBay to build a decent block I'm a sucker for A deal but having a good knife that will last me years is what I'm after better to buy once with no hassle then buy twice with frustration


----------



## rw willy (Feb 3, 2017)

I piecemeal-ed my knife collection.  Started with getting high end and them realizing sets were a waste.  Right now I have 5 pairing, 2 semi-flex 4" boning, 11" bread, 10" chef & 12" chef.  All Dexter-Russel.  The Boning knives are for "processing" and have larger handles.  All synthetic handles and NSF.

Very happy and very competitively priced.

Enjoy

http://www.dexter1818.com/


----------



## bellaru (Feb 3, 2017)

It's all personal preference and $ spent like mentioned before. But a good Japanese maybe German  (don't kill me [emoji]133674693112[/emoji] All the way) knife preferably high carbon steel can't be beat. 
Think Samurai. If not Japanese, high carbon at least. They hold an edge and are easier to sharpen than any other material. The only down fall is you have to wash and immediately dry it upon use. It also helps to build a nice patina on it. They will rust if not taken care of but I love high carbon be it kitchen, pocket or work knife. All the stainless steel and new age metal blends don't hold a comparison to high carbon steel.


----------



## okie362 (Feb 3, 2017)

And everyone should own one of these.  I have no idea why but I HAD to have it.

Yes I have a problem.  I'm a knife hoer.  There I said it.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 4, 2017)

That's the first step, Okie.  Congrats.  [emoji]128079[/emoji]


----------



## heavy hauler (Feb 4, 2017)

I like my ulu I made from a cement saw blade. It's a bit rough but works great for dicing vegetables and what not.the steel is very hard so it took some time on the corse stone to get the bevel the way I wanted it. Wish I had a belt grinder.













IMG_20170204_012054848.jpg



__ heavy hauler
__ Feb 4, 2017


----------



## bellaru (Feb 4, 2017)

Okie362 said:


> And everyone should own one of these.  I have no idea why but I HAD to have it.
> 
> Yes I have a problem.  I'm a knife hoer.  There I said it.



Very true! Everyone should have an Old Hickory, I've got a couple old ones I've bought at thrift stores. There a great high carbon knife and made in the USA.
Nice knife


----------



## bellaru (Feb 4, 2017)

heavy hauler said:


> I like my ulu I made from a cement saw blade. It's a bit rough but works great for dicing vegetables and what not.the steel is very hard so it took some time on the corse stone to get the bevel the way I wanted it. Wish I had a belt grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ulu!


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a wide variety of knives, spanning a huge range in price and quality. The cheap ones are from when we had no money. The really expensive ones (high-end Henckels) were gifts.

Cook's Illustrated has a list of knives that they consider "best of breed" for each size and type. The recommend against getting any of the "complete sets" sold by most manufacturers because you end up with knives you don't need or use, and some of the knives, even from premium brands, are not necessarily the best.

Finally, that same source recommended a relatively cheap chef's knife which, on their recommendation, I bought. Wow is it good!! And, it is quite inexpensive.

Victorinox knife

Note the huge number of reviews, and the solid five-star rating. You don't often see products on Amazon with that many review that also manage to get a full five star rating.

BTW, my big Christmas gift was the Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition knife sharpener. I've been sharpening knives since I was a kid in the 1950s, and I've used almost every sharpening device you can think of from stones to wheels to specialized gadgets like the Chef's Choice (a big disappointment). The Work Sharp produces results that are better than a factory edge and, even with my old cheap knives, produces an edge that is absolutely amazing. For me, it is a real game changer, making food prep a different experience.

P.S. Here is a link to the Cook's Illustrated recommendations via their TV show site. They just recently did an update to their a la carte knife set. Here's a link:

America's Test Kitchen Knife Recommendations


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2017)

tropics said:


> I have a mix of knives,I just picked up a Mercer bread knife and wished I had bought a set.
> 
> Checkout WebstaurantStore For Mercer knives you can get a set for under a hundred
> 
> Richie


Webstaurant a great supply co for sure.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2017)

Yup here we go again personal preference but you are the one using it and if it works for you and you like it what difference should that make to me. I use a diamond stone for most of my sharping works great for me. I do have some nice knives from a co. in Dover Ohio call Worthers ( not sure on spelling ) they have life time warranty and will reshape and sharpen then for you.

Warren


----------



## heavy hauler (Feb 5, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Nice ulu!


Thank you


----------

